# Persian: there was a surge of runners



## taraa

Can you please explain the Farsi equivalent of 'surge' here?

_All at once, there was a *surge *of runners at the finish line._


----------



## mannoushka

درود. گمان کنم یکی از آن توده‌های مه‌آلود که گه‌گاه هنگام ترجمه ذهن را مورد هجوم قرار داده واژه و زبان مادری را، البته به‌ شیوه‌ای کلافه‌کننده گذرا، به کل از خاطر محو می‌کنند بر شما یورش آورده باشد. جای درنگ نیست. خیل یاران پارسی‌گوی در دم چون موجی پرزور و فشارنده که به کناره‌ای بکوبد و در گودی‌های آن انباشته شود بر این پرسش فراز آمده خواهند کوشید از ازدحام فکر‌های نگران‌کننده بکاهند و واژه‌ای یا تعبیری درخور بیابند، البته با کمک خودتان. حدس می‌زنید دونده‌ها سر خط پایان چه کرده‌اند، از آن دوری جسته یا از آن گذشته یا ناگهان آن‌جا اجتماع کرده‌ و بر آن تل‌انبار شده‌اند؟


----------



## taraa

سلام
مورد دوم
ز آن گذشته یا ناگهان آن‌جا اجتماع کرده‌ و بر آن تل‌انبار شده‌اندا
؟


----------



## mannoushka

I think many runners suddenly seem to arrive at the finish line all at the same time, making a nice little crowd on that spot. So, while they don’t necessarily fall on top of each other in a heap, there is a sudden notable increase in their number, contrary perhaps to a time a little earlier when there were only one or two such runners arriving together at any given time. So maybe a sudden surge here is a bit like ناگهان یورش بردن.


----------



## taraa

Many thanks!
Does it have the same meaning here too?
_ Data reveals a link between social media use and a *surge *in health issues._


----------



## mannoushka

Well, first we would like to hear what you think. It’s only fair, after all! Does surge basically have the same meaning here as in the other sentence? And if so, what Persian word or words would you use for it when translating this other sentence? Thanks!


----------



## taraa

mannoushka said:


> Well, first we would like to hear what you think. It’s only fair, after all! Does surge basically have the same meaning here as in the other sentence? And if so, what Persian word or words would you use for it when translating this other sentence? Thanks!


I think 'یورش' isn't a corect translation here but I don't know what other word to use.


----------



## mannoushka

I agree, I think it isn’t either. More suited to a sharp rise in the rate of illnesses reported is, in Persian, perhaps some such word as ‘soaring’, _ojgiri_, but I am sure there are better words out there, though I am afraid I can’t think of anything else, either.


----------



## taraa

mannoushka said:


> I agree, I think it isn’t either. More suited to a sharp rise in the rate of illnesses reported is, in Persian, perhaps some such word as ‘soaring’, _ojgiri_, but I am sure there are better words out there, though I am afraid I can’t think of anything else, either.


Thank you so much.


----------



## PersoLatin

Surge is an unusual or sudden increase; in the flow of something  e.g.  in flow of electricity, water in the sea, or in the numbers in a process e.g. in the number of users, participants, voters or runners in a race.

Surge in the case of runners is a sudden increase in the number of runners running together usually towards the end of the race, so افزایش نابهنگام/ناگهانی/غیر منتظره دوندگان


----------



## taraa

PersoLatin said:


> Surge is an unusual or sudden increase; in the flow of something  e.g.  in flow of electricity,, water in the sea, or in the numbers in a process e.g. or in the number of users, participants, voters or runners in a race.
> 
> Surges in the case of runners is a sudden increase in the number of runners running together usually towards the end of the race, so افزایش نابهنگام/ناگهانی/غیر منتظره دوندگان


Thank you so much for the great explanations.     
Sorry does 'surge' in the folloing have this meaning too, please?

_Data reveals a link between social media use and a *surge *in health issues._


----------



## PersoLatin

taraa said:


> Sorry does 'surge' in the folloing have this meaning too, please?
> 
> _Data reveals a link between social media use and a *surge *in health issues._


Yes it does, unusual increase in the number of health issues.


----------



## taraa

PersoLatin said:


> Yes it does, unusual increase in the number of health issues.


Many thanks.


----------



## PersoLatin

PersoLatin said:


> Surge is an unusual or sudden increase; in the flow of something e.g. in flow of electricity,


This type of surge is not that  unusual or unexpected these days, it is called peak demand.


----------



## taraa

PersoLatin said:


> This type of surge is not that  unusual or unexpected these days, it is called peak demand.


Excellent. Thank you so much.


----------

